# Keyed mineral white bmw



## HEADPHONES

__
https://flic.kr/p/241LvA7

Friend has had a door keyed.
Been quoted £150 from mobile repair.
£1500 from BMW

As it's a 3 stage pearlescent paint he is wondering whether or not to try the mobile repair.
£1500 seems a bit steep for a door respray though.
Any advice on this or where to go in the Manchester area?


----------



## dannygdesigns

I had a mineral white 320d, scuffed the front bumper on a wall and had a mobile repairer come and re paint it. Never asked what the exact colour was to get an exact match which I found odd. He did a good job however it was not a perfect match colour wise, you could see the mobile repairers colour was a little more dull and creamier. I wasn't keeping the car so wasn't too bothered but my advice would depend on how much of a perfectionist he is, if he wants a true match in paint then either go through BMW or a reputable bodyshop who will get a proper match. If he wants it a cheap fix that not many people will notice then the mobile repairer would be fine. To add £1500 does sound ridiculous, I'd go speak to a proper bodyshop with great reviews.


----------



## Andyblue

Lloyd Colne have their own body shop - could be worth a 2nd opinion / costing and see what they say.

Had superb experience from sales / service @ Lloyd Colne


----------



## HEADPHONES

Thanks for the replies.
My friend has checked out Lloyd Colne but reckons it's a bit far out.
On hearing £1500 was a bit steep he had found a body shop to do a respray for £800.


----------



## SamD

Research the mobile repairs social media page, look into his pictures. Look out for:
Customer reviews
Pictures (bagging cars up etc) 

Overall a good mobile repair person/company will showcase there work.


----------



## Ultra

It'll most prob need the side of the car painted, a man in a van painting a single panel on a colour like this will look gash


----------



## SamD

Ultra said:


> It'll most prob need the side of the car painted, a man in a van painting a single panel on a colour like this will look gash


I disagree.


----------



## gally

SamD said:


> I disagree.


A company with quarter million pound booths and a country leading colour library can't go edge to edge with that colour and you think a guy with a van can?

£1500 is simply to paint the full side of the car and it isn't required but smart repairs just cannot compare with bodyshop work. There is a reason spray booths costs what they cost.


----------



## SamD

gally said:


> A company with quarter million pound booths and a country leading colour library can't go edge to edge with that colour and you think a guy with a van can?
> 
> £1500 is simply to paint the full side of the car and it isn't required but smart repairs just cannot compare with bodyshop work. There is a reason spray booths costs what they cost.


Country leading colour library, you assuming mobile repairers carry crayons and pencils?

Honesty I've fixed so many "quarter of a million pound booths" bodge jobs you wouldn't believe.
I've seen insurence approved shops in such a state they might as well spray on the beach. It's down to the guy behind the gun.

A good painter can paint and will blend.


:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

HEADPHONES said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> My friend has checked out Lloyd Colne but reckons it's a bit far out.
> On hearing £1500 was a bit steep he had found a body shop to do a respray for £800.


Hope he gets it sorted out well :thumb:


----------



## gally

SamD said:


> Country leading colour library, you assuming mobile repairers carry crayons and pencils?
> 
> Honesty I've fixed so many "quarter of a million pound booths" bodge jobs you wouldn't believe.
> I've seen insurence approved shops in such a state they might as well spray on the beach. It's down to the guy behind the gun.
> 
> A good painter can paint and will blend.
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Your argument was actually looking okay until you sent a picture of a car side with the handles masked.


----------



## MarkP80

A bit late, but interestingly MrsP recently got a minor scratch on the rear door of her Mineral White X6. A reputable independent body shop said they could just paint the door but were not at all confident of getting a colour match with this pearlescent paint.
I took it to the BMW Bodyshop and without hesitation they said the whole of the side of the car would need to be done or it would stick out like a sore thumb. So that’s what’s happening, and believe me, it is very minor damage.
So, this Mineral White appears to be a bit of a special case, as it’s not just a regular metallic.

Cheers,
MarkP

btw - I wouldn’t be using anyone to paint any of my cars if they were masking not just the door handles but the window trim as well. That all needs to come off if it was a job for me.


----------



## sshooie

gally said:


> Your argument was actually looking okay until you sent a picture of a car side with the handles masked.


And the dust and ****e blowing around the unmade car park...


----------



## gally

Mineral white and isnt alpine White they are clear over base? The colour is still a nightmare. 

Solid colour whites are just as tricky as pearl colours.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Many thanks for all replies.
The BMW had the panel resprayed at a body shop with blending in.
My friend can't see the repair and is happy.


----------

